# Saltwater Tank.....



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2012)

Is coming along slowly. We picked up a few corals. 1st shot is of the whole tank. 2nd shot is of the Zoanthids. 3rd shot is of the Torch Coral. 4th shot is some Polyps. 

The glass is really hard to get clear shots through but I'm hoping w/ some practice I'll be able to get better ones as we add to the tank. We haven't added the fish yet they are still in quarantine but we have added 2 Peppermint Shrimp which like to stay hidden so no shots of them yet & we have some crabs & snails.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 2, 2012)

Lookin really nice Crickett  Shootin thru the glass is tuff but you done good


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jun 2, 2012)

*tank*

looks real good!  what kind of fish u putting in?


----------



## gstanfield (Jun 2, 2012)

SWEET!! I've wanted a salt water tank for a long time now...still don't have one.


----------



## cornpile (Jun 2, 2012)

Already getting some nice ocean shots.Thats going to give you some great photos when you get it filled with critters.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2012)

mbhawkins123 said:


> looks real good!  what kind of fish u putting in?



Thanks y'all! We got two clown fish right now. We wanna get a fire fish, copperband butterfly, flame angel & a coral beauty.


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2012)

gstanfield said:


> SWEET!! I've wanted a salt water tank for a long time now...still don't have one.



George this is our 3rd one. We had a 75g & a 12g nano about 3 years ago.


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jun 2, 2012)

*tnk*

i have a clown and coral beauty... i lost a firefish several months ago.. what size tank  is that ?


----------



## Hoss (Jun 2, 2012)

Coming along, Cricket, and looking good.  You did good shooting through the glass and I know you'll keep working at it and getting better.

Hoss


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2012)

mbhawkins123 said:


> i have a clown and coral beauty... i lost a firefish several months ago.. what size tank  is that ?



It's a 65g. We are planning on moving up to a 90g later. The tank was given to us by my B-I-L.

What happened to your fire fish?


----------



## Crickett (Jun 2, 2012)

Hoss said:


> Coming along, Cricket, and looking good.  You did good shooting through the glass and I know you'll keep working at it and getting better.
> 
> Hoss



Thanks hoss!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 2, 2012)

Looking real good Christy!  Can't wait to see it with the fish!


----------



## Lee Woodie (Jun 3, 2012)

Looks like your on your way to an endless photo opp. Cant  wait to see the new progress and fish


----------



## mbhawkins123 (Jun 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> It's a 65g. We are planning on moving up to a 90g later. The tank was given to us by my B-I-L.
> 
> What happened to your fire fish?



not real sure..was doing well for several weeks then died...ive also got yellow tang, sailfin tang, blue damsel, and scooter blenny. also have cleaner shrimp which is my favorite invert. few hermits and snails too
several crabs and starfish which were living on live rock when i got them.


----------



## rip18 (Jun 3, 2012)

Might be coming along slowly, but looking good!


----------



## Crickett (Jun 4, 2012)

wvdawg said:


> Looking real good Christy!  Can't wait to see it with the fish!



Thanks Dennis! 



Lee Woodie said:


> Looks like your on your way to an endless photo opp. Cant  wait to see the new progress and fish



Yeah the kids can't wait til we move the fish in there. They only have about 1 more week in quarantine. 



mbhawkins123 said:


> not real sure..was doing well for several weeks then died...ive also got yellow tang, sailfin tang, blue damsel, and scooter blenny. also have cleaner shrimp which is my favorite invert. few hermits and snails too
> several crabs and starfish which were living on live rock when i got them.



We had a yellow tang & a tomato clown(he was the size of a bream & had teeth that'd bring blood) in the 75g. We also had a bubble tip anemone for the clown fish. I'll have to see if I can find the pics of our old tank & post'em up. 

 I want a watchman goby. I love the cleaner shrimps too! They are so cool to watch when they are cleaning a fish. We have a bunch of bristle worms that are becoming a nuisance. They keep eating our crabs & snails. 



rip18 said:


> Might be coming along slowly, but looking good!


Thanks Rip! 

We picked up a couple of small frags yesterday. When the lights come on I'll see if I can get some decent shots of them.


----------



## Sweetwater (Jun 4, 2012)




----------



## Oak-flat Hunter (Jun 4, 2012)

Cricket that is beautiful,!!!!


----------



## quinn (Jun 4, 2012)

Very cool Crickett!This should be fun to watch grow!


----------



## mlbfish (Jun 4, 2012)

Those are beautiful shots. Great job


----------

